# fetal heart scan and possible induction date!!!



## smile4loubie (Feb 15, 2011)

Well me and Imogen had our fetal heart scan yesterday and everything looks normal sooo I can breathe a huge sigh of relief. 
The scan went really well apart from me nearly passing out due to the heat in the scan room.

When the sonographer called me through and went through my notes she goes " oh your 27 weeks" errr no im 25!! so she looked through and found my due date said the 11th May!!!! I knew this was approx the date id be induced as its my 38 week mark but I can't believe they've written that as my due date on my notes... when ever ive seen the docs etc at my hospital (had to go to london for the heart scan) they've all said my due as the 25th May.

Looks like I have my unofficial induction date already without being told!! lol


----------



## sugarfreerach (Feb 15, 2011)

At least you know now! Wow 11 may thats exciting! Enough time to get ready for your wedding?! So glad the scan went really wll though! xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 15, 2011)

great news ...love her name x and better timing for wedding !


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2011)

Pleased all went well Lou nice to see you on here x x x  x


----------



## shirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Lou, 
so pleased all good on scan, take good care of yourself and Imogen, 

much love, Shirl


----------

